# 20 Gallon Long Terribilis Build



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

I finally caved and decided I would venture to dart frogs from tree frogs. So here is my 20L build, eventually for terribilis (I think. I am open to other suggestions). The background is done, except for places needing re-siliconing from trying to fit my false bottom in, and Im ready for substrate and planting. 










Let me know what you think so far. I'm also looking to include some orchids so suggestions for those are also appreciated.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Got my first set of plants from Josh's Frogs and the bag mix. Things may need to be rearranged. I'm not sure how the fluffy ruffles fern is going to like the direct light.




























So far I've got Ficus Pumila Minima, Fluffy Ruffles fern, and a maiden hair fern. My next shipment will be pep. Prostrata and neoregelia red waif, but I'm still unsure if the brom will make it into the tank. I do feel like even with the pep and brom it's going to feel kinda empty. Maybe an anubias Nana or perhaps a miniature orchid would help fill things out while keeping floor space for the frogs. Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Let's try these pictures again.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey there time for a small update. I'm practically finished planting, I moved some plants, removed others, and added a few.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Some mushrooms just popped up so I figured I'd take a FTS


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

RichardA said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much! I didn't realize you were still on here


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Yep! Been away for quite a while but back at it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Thanks for choosing JF! Your tank looks great!


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Here's a little top down update, since I'm home from school.


----------



## Josh B.A. (Aug 13, 2012)

Looking really good! I love your selection of plants. They should look really nice for a long time, even with minimal pruning. 

For my first tank I planted mostly with fast-growing aquarium/bog plants, and now it's a hopeless overgrown mess.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

And here's the rest of the update


----------

